# Schilf bzw. Bambus eingrenzen, Wurzelsperre?



## masterbd (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, 
wie bereits in einem anderen Thema beschrieben, habe ich jetzt ein Teich. Ich habe jetzt __ Schilf bekommen, der in einem Garten umher wucherte. Diesen möchte ich gern als Schattenspender direkt an die Südseite des Teiches Pflanzen. Also außerhalb. Wer hat Erfahrung damit. Wie kann ich ihn wirksam im Zaum halten? Ich dachte an diese betonringe bzw. Pflanzringe aus Beton. Diese einfach auf die Wiese setzen und das Schilf hinein. Deshalb die Frage, wie tief gehen diese Wurzeln? Bzw reichen einfache rasenkanten ringsherum?


----------



## lollo (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ist es denn wirklich __ Schilf, oder Bambus oder vielleicht das Gras Miscanthus?
Wenn es neben den Teich soll, empfiehlt sich es in eine Rhizomsperre zu setzen. [DLMURL="http://www.bambus.de/bambus-zubehoer#2?sCoreId=h77ao72lfrsmncgblhvdbrilv4"]siehe hier[/DLMURL] da bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## minimuelli (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe unser Bambus mit einer entsprechenden Wurzelsperre eingebuddelt. Trotz allem bahnen sich einige Ausläufer Ihren Weg über diese Sperre und "tauchen" dann dahinter gleich wieder ab. 
Im Garten unseres alten Hauses, haben wir __ Schilf in rechteckigen Mauererkübel verbuddelt. Diese habe ich im Boden ordentlich durchlöchert und soweit in den Boden vergraben, dass die Oberkante des Kübels gerade so unter der Erde war. Das hatte ich fast 8 Jahre so. Da ist nie etwas durch gekommen. Auch sind die Wurzeln nicht durch die Löcher im Boden durchgewachsen. Die verbreiten sich wohl nur im oberen Bereich. 
Diesen Tipp hatte ich von befreundeten Garten und Landschaftsbauern bekommen. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## masterbd (14. Apr. 2016)

Es handelt sich um hartnäckigen __ Schilf, den man eigentlich nur mit der Axt oder Spitzhacke aus dem Boden bekommt 
Mit den Kübeln war auch schon meine Idee, allerdings hatte ich die Vermutung, dass die einfach nach paar Jahren gesprengt werden.


----------



## minimuelli (14. Apr. 2016)

Bei uns kann ich sagen das es min.  8 Jahre gehalten hat. 
Dann haben wir das Haus verkauft. 
Das ist jetzt 6 Jahre her. Kürzlich war ich bei meinen Ex-Nachbarn und habe in meinem ehemaligen Garten geguckt. Da war der __ Schilf immernoch an der selben Stelle. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob der neue Besitzer da seitdem etwas dran gemacht hat. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## lollo (14. Apr. 2016)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Trotz allem bahnen sich einige Ausläufer Ihren Weg über diese Sperre und "tauchen" dann dahinter gleich wieder ab.


Hallo,
den Link nicht gelesen?
Aus diesen Gründen lässt man die Sperre ca. 5 cm nach oben raus stehen, um dann ggf. einzugreifen und
die abhauenden Rhizome abzuschneiden.


----------

